# 1 whole year!



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Well it’s been 1 whole year! and today is the day that rex first came home to us, the day where my life changed. It was honestly unexpected we never knew we would end up with a puppy none the less a German shepherd! Rex was supposed to be my moms partners dog but for some reason he couldn’t do it so he was planning to send him back… well we all know that’s not The case now. for the first few days were unreal I couldn’t believe we had a puppy, he really helped when I was in a dark place … a few days it sunk in and the puppy blues took over then the worries and stress but overall the happy times stuck out to me the most. He has helped my life turn around in so many ways and I’m forever grateful for him he’s more then just a dog to me he’s Rex he’s an angel from heaven taken into a dogs body I truly believe all long Rex was meant to be ours after all<3

happy gotcha day Rex my best friend my sweet boy with many more to come!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I remember your posts from going back and forth but it ended so well. He did grow in these huge paws. Well done. Happy one year together!


----------



## Sofi27 (Jun 4, 2016)

So handsome!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sofi27 said:


> So handsome!


Thank you!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> I remember your posts from going back and forth but it ended so well. He did grow in these huge paws. Well done. Happy one year together!


Yes haha thank you!


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

happy gotcha day Rex!!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Baileyshuman said:


> happy gotcha day Rex!!


Thank you! <3


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Happy gotcha day Rex 💕


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Happy gotcha day!


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Happy gotcha day!


----------



## Sonny1984 (Oct 25, 2021)

Wonderful, it’s nice to hear you talk about your dog…brought a big smile to my face b/c i can relate to a lot of what you said. Happy b day Rex!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Zeppy said:


> Happy gotcha day Rex 💕


🥰 thank you!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sonny1984 said:


> Wonderful, it’s nice to hear you talk about your dog…brought a big smile to my face b/c i can relate to a lot of what you said. Happy b day Rex!


Aww 😊 thank you!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Rosebud99 said:


> Happy gotcha day!


Thank you!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

dogma13 said:


> Happy gotcha day!


Thank you!


----------

